# Reviewers Wanted?



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

Ok here is the deal I have 2 new books coming out, in the next week or so... And I would like some reviewers...









Survival Methods of the Mole People, is a book bunker types, bunker security & living in a bunker long term. The ultimate Bug-in book.








The New American Homeguard Anti-Terrorist Manual is a Tactical Prepper handbook that covers Urban, Wilderness and general survival as well as, basic combat tactics for individuals and small teams.

Any volunteers?


----------



## Katy-Baby Mean&Nasty (9 mo ago)

wraithofroncollins said:


> Ok here is the deal I have 2 new books coming out, in the next week or so... And I would like some reviewers...
> 
> View attachment 114455
> 
> ...


I would love to volunteer to review your books for you. That is, if you don’t mind brutal honesty on where I believe your books could use some improvement. Just to let you know, I’m new to this forum, if that’s going to be an issue with you. I can completely understand. The benefit I bring to the table is because I’ve never joined a forum before everything I’ve learned about prepping has been learned from books. Whether you believe that is helpful or not. Either way, I would gladly read you books and tell you what I think.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

Will let you know as more stuff comes up so far I've had takers on those two.


----------

